# Cool Site



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

google search page is neat today..

unzip the zipper


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Google Drive launches, offering 5GB of free cloud storage


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

How safe is it to store on-line? Do they have access to your items you store to do with as they wish??
A bit at ease doing this.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I am of the opinion (personal of course) that al this cloud stuff should NEVER be used for anything that you need secure. That includes leaks of data and loss of data, for any reason.
Lets face it would you put your cash in a stranger's safe?? where they only let you borrow the key to access it.

It is a disaster waiting to happen. The computer industry went through a similar phase last century with the push for distributed processing before the technology was really up to it. That was a disaster.
How much of a disaster (technically speaking) has the push for outsourcing been? Yes it keeps the accountants happy, but I haven't heard a good word said about the service.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

bizziebill said:


> How safe is it to store on-line? Do they have access to your items you store to do with as they wish??
> A bit at ease doing this.


Remember what Google's business model is. They sell ads. That is why you agreed to let them mine data from your machine and allowed them to scan your emails and Google docs for data that they can use to sell you things whenever you use their software. Everything that they give away for "free" makes them money. You are the product that they actually sell.


----------



## WillPalm (May 21, 2012)

bizziebill said:


> How safe is it to store on-line? Do they have access to your items you store to do with as they wish??
> A bit at ease doing this.


Google is using https protocol, which uses SSL certificate protection, this is why you can be sure that all your personal data will be transferred with secure connection.
Sure, they can easily access your data, which will be located at their servers, but I'm sure, that will be illegal. Just read their terms and conditions.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

SSL was cracked very shortly after it became popular.


----------



## Wolf_1989 (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe Google Drive is safe enough to keep my documents there... Not long ago I broke my computer and Google Drive helped me save all the necessary information!


----------

